# How to make a refrigertor incubator.



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone give me any tips on building a refrigerator incubator? Where should I put the light bulb? Top? Bottom? Do I need to cut any holes for the chicks to breathe? Any tips at all are very helpful!


----------

